# Blackthorn infection?



## Sugarplum Furry (20 April 2008)

My numpty arab has been shoving his regal nose into the hedge around the field to nibble at the bramble shoots, unfortunately he appears to have found the blackthorn bushes in there too.

He's got half a dozen raised lumps on his face, which he won't let me look at or feel properly so he must be sore, the front of his face is warm and generally a bit swollen up.

I'm guessing infection...advice please.....is there anything I can put on him to help him?


----------



## misterjinglejay (20 April 2008)

Not to worry you, but, blackthorn in people can result in blood poisoning, I think. Dont know about horses, maybe worth a vets visit, if it stays warm or gets worse. Better to be told that you are being silly. Hope your ponio is okay.


----------



## kick_On (20 April 2008)

i TOTALLY DISAGREE - if your horse has blackthorn infection you need to have vet OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pdq

if you say minor little cuts, check to see if no blackthorn left in BUT DO SPEAK TO VETS AS BLACKTHORN INFECTION can turn very horrible VERY QUICKLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YorkshireLass (20 April 2008)

If he has a face full of blackthorn get the vet out asap.  Blackthorn is a b*gger because the tip of the thorn breaks off causeing infection.

Your vet will sedate your horse and make sure there are no pieces.  If there is an infection he might require antibiotics.

This will probably be the most sympathetic way of dealing with the problem... the nose is just about the most sensetive part of the horse and you could have long term behavioural problems ie, headshyness, if yuo try to deal with this yourself.


----------



## the watcher (20 April 2008)

I agree with those who say call the vet to treat it, Sophie got one in her chest when she was a bit enthusiastic about grazing the bushes and we had the vet out to extract it, and anti biotics


----------



## Llwyncwn (20 April 2008)

We lost our foal, Magic last April due to blackthorn poisoning which got into a joint capsule in his fetlock and the poison went down the tendon sheath right into the foot, as far as the navicular bone  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please be over cautious when it comes to blackthorn.


----------



## Missmac (20 April 2008)

Iv just had to have an operation to remove the tip of a blackthorn from my finger. Your little pony has my sympathy!!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 April 2008)

Oh crikey, thanks everyone, I'll get on to the vets first thing this morning.


----------



## dawntp1065 (12 April 2010)

I've just had vet visit as my mare rolled in field and a blackthorn spike stuck in her neck.  Although I had removed it all, the blackthorn causes a bad reaction for horses, and depending where the injury is, depends on how bad it can be.  I was lucky as it went in at the top of her neck away from her spine, but has caused a tendonitis infection in the muscle which runs between the poll and withers.  She cannot drop her head to graze, is very depressed, and has difficulty bending her neck in any direction.

I would NOT recommend blackthorn for hedging round a horse field, hawthorn is still sharp, but does not have the same adverse effect on horses.

So my girl is now on bute and a course of antibiotics, and hopefully she will be feeling better in a couple of days.


----------

